# toilet and pessaries



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

WARNING: TMI

I need advice about the process of putting the small white crayon where the sun doesn't shine.  

How long does it take your body to absorb the progesterone pessary?  

If you've shoved one up and then do a poo within 30 minutes, do you need to do it again?

Can it damage you to do a second one early?

Why the hell don't they answer this question on the leaflet?

Help!


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I had the same problem! I was told that 30 minutes is enough for you to absorb it! What I do is wake up really early, like 5 Am and put it in. Then I go back to bed and when I wake up and can go to the toilet with no problem! Otherwise I literally always go to the toilet ten minutes later and it just comes out! Hope this helps!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi FrankieFrankie,

You don't need to put them up your back passage unless you prefer it that way, I stuck to front door only and lay down for half an hour afterwards, that worked for me.

Good luck,

B xxx


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine comes out of the front when I go to the toilet as well! Do you not get this? (SUch a disgusting conversation!)


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard 20 mins and you'll have absorbed enough... 

I went for waiting until after my morning "Contemplation" before I put it in - meant occaisionally having to do this at work but better than having to "Hold it in" in the mornings...

(Found front passage worse than back personally due to discharge and feeling like it would fall out...)


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

It's OK all of us on here have very little dignity left!

When putting it up the front, my clinic advised that anything that comes out after 20min or longer is just the waxy case and doesn't matter as you will have absorbed what you need.

I just lay for half an hour to be extra sure, although having to do it on the back seat of my car parked in a quiet place during my lunchtime whilst working wasn't fun!

B xxx


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh B - You just made me guffaw with laughter!  They don't give you toilets in work?  I'm guessing you work whilst travelling.  I'm thanking my lucky stars that I haven't had to do it in my car.

I agree with you all - back is most definitely less messy and easier.  In fact - it hardly bothered me at all until this mornings debacle.  

Thanks for the reassurance ladies.  I'm pretty confident that I will be Ok.  

Pleased I've succeeded in lowering the tone for everyone.


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Flying cat - love that you call it a morning contemplation.

I had a rather quick and urgent contemplation this morning and only realised what I had after it was too late.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I did mine in the evening just before bed.


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Josie - I have to do mine twice a day.  Were you only once a day?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I was once a day in the evening x


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have it three times a day


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Natty- oh no - that makes it really tricky to do it when you're out and about. 

OK - another question along the same theme - how strict are you about doing it at equally spaced times of the day?  I've just been doing it when I do my teeth (well  - not at the same time because that would be gross ) but thats how I remember to do it. 

However, this does mean that its not 12 hours apart  - do you think it matters?


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not very strict with the timings I know I do the first one between 6- 8 am depending when I need to pee! The second one around 2 pm but today for example its already 3 and I realized I still haven't put it! THe last one I put it when I brush my teeth to go to bed, so anywhere from 11 to 1! I think as long as its within a time period you should be fine. You need to always have it in your blood but I don't think a few hours makes a difference. When I stopped it at my last miscarriage it took four days for my progesterone to drop enough in order to start bleeding, so I think a few hours is fine. That will depend of course what dose you are on. If its a very low one like 100 twice a day then I would be more precise! If you are worried ask your doctor or midwife! I ask everything or I worry ( they hate me so much ;-)


----------



## FrankieFrankie (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Natty, you're right. I will phone and check. 
We are allowed to worry and plague our midwives and doctors. We aren't like any old pregnant women. We've been through hell to get here.


----------



## Snave78 (Aug 16, 2013)

I found this Thread hilarious! Cos you are all saying what i have been thinking (apart from lying in the car! ) i went up the front end last time and had a terrible time (yes they followed my finger out too!) so going in the back door this time and much easier, and yes like natty i Wake at 5am and go back to bed afterwards!


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

Does it make any difference ladies I did front yesterday x2 small amount of discharge  but what is best heelllpppp


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

You will always get discharge! As long as you don't lose anything for the first 20 minutes you are fine  also dr told me that you will absorb a slightly different amount every day and that its fine!


----------



## geegg13 (Dec 8, 2013)

That's ok then I couldn't put it up my back passage the thought makes me sick !!! front it is and pull in lol


----------

